# Glasgow Meet - Saturday June 11th 2011



## cazscot

Right, I am taking the proverbial bull by the horns and organising a Glasgow meet.  
Glasgow Meet - Saturday, 11th June 2011

Details to follow but there are loads of weatherspoons pubs in the centre of Glasgow...

As it is far in the future I expect some of you southerners as you will have lots of time to save up for your rail fare   !!!


----------



## shiv

Oooooh I really like this idea. Will have to see how much tickets etc cost. And a b&b or cheap hotel - unless any of you bonnie lasses has a sofa I could crash on!


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Carol!  I'd better get walking now...  Will the snow have gone by then?


----------



## Shelb1uk

woowoo go Carol....this is what I like to see a bit of event planning...makes me go all tingly hehehe 

Will check the bank account nearer the time 

add to the calendar Northey 

exciting  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk

currently ?48 return flights on Easyjet from London!!!!!!! x x x


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Oooooh I really like this idea. Will have to see how much tickets etc cost. And a b&b or cheap hotel - unless any of you bonnie lasses has a sofa I could crash on!



Sorry cant offer a bed for the night  but can investigate cheap b&b or hotels if need be


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Added  to my diary...............hopefully be able to get some cheap train tickets nearer the time


----------



## Hazel

Sounds like a plan.  Pity I can't come, sorry only kidding Cazscot.    Looking forward to it.

We are very hospitable people and would welcome warmly anyone who wants to come along.

Glasgow has superb shops, sights, gallaries if you want to get around.

How about hiring a bus from London and a whole bunch of the southerns could come up with little bother, have a sleep on the couch and be refreshed on arrivaL

So, if I don't see you before, I look forward to seeing you in Glasgow, in June


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Excellent Carol!  I'd better get walking now...  Will the snow have gone by then?


 
LOL Alan, decided June would be the safest bet when it comes to the great Scottish weather...  As for walking at 4mph the 440 miles would only take 110 hours say 5 hours a day would be 22 days  ...


----------



## rossi_mac

Sounds like a master plan, I'll get my knapsack and hit the road in the morning, where are we going? I may have to bring wifey! are we going to my bar??

Cracking


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> LOL Alan, decided June would be the safest bet when it comes to the great Scottish weather...  As for walking at 4mph the 440 miles would only take 110 hours say 5 hours a day would be 22 days  ...



Great! Plenty of time! I could even do an Eddie Izzard and run it!  I could get sponsored for JDRF or DUK!


----------



## cazscot

Shelb1uk said:


> currently ?48 return flights on Easyjet from London!!!!!!! x x x



Oh sounds good


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> ...
> How about hiring a bus from London and a whole bunch of the southerns could come up with little bother, have a sleep on the couch and be refreshed on arrivaL
> 
> So, if I don't see you before, I look forward to seeing you in Glasgow, in June



Oh thats a brilliant idea Hazel , wish I had thought of that


----------



## Hazel

Carol as the Glasgow meet is your idea - I don't want to steel your thunder, but if you need any help - please just call me


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Great! Plenty of time! I could even do an Eddie Izzard and run it!  I could get sponsored for JDRF or DUK!



now that sounds like a plan ...a cunning plan .....maybe a relay ??


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> now that sounds like a plan ...a cunning plan .....maybe a relay ??



What, I carry you for the first 20 miles, then you carry me for the next?  

I do hope I can get some cash together, I haven't been to Glasgow for 40 years!


----------



## Steff

Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> Carol as the Glasgow meet is your idea - I don't want to steel your thunder, but if you need any help - please just call me



Will do Hazel, thanks


----------



## bigpurpleduck

This will be smashing! I'm pretty sure I could make it - probably with my man in tow.


----------



## twinnie

well the date is in the diary so fingers crossed i will be there


----------



## rachelha

Brilliant Carol!  I will be there, really looking forward to meeting you and everyone else.  

I will have been back at work for a week after my maternity leave ends then.  What a scary thought, looking forward to this will help me through the week.

Rx


----------



## shiv

I am fairly sure I should be able to come  I'm going to fly probably, how exciting! I kind of fancy a train ride all the way up but it takes an extra 3 hours (although I really don't think 4.5 hours London - Glasgow is that bad) and an extra ?25 or so.


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> I am fairly sure I should be able to come  I'm going to fly probably, how exciting! I kind of fancy a train ride all the way up but it takes an extra 3 hours (although I really don't think 4.5 hours London - Glasgow is that bad) and an extra ?25 or so.



might have to join you and be plane buddies hehe  gotta look at cash flow nearer the time tho  had a wicked night out last time I went to Glasgow  x x x


----------



## shiv

Yeah I'm hoping that the prices don't change, I probably won't book until March so I can stick a bit of cash away each month. I experimented with Easyjet and told it I wanted to book in March, the prices were the same as June, so hoping it's just a case of booking in advance.

Hope you can come Shelley, would be great to fly up together!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> Yeah I'm hoping that the prices don't change, I probably won't book until March so I can stick a bit of cash away each month. I experimented with Easyjet and told it I wanted to book in March, the prices were the same as June, so hoping it's just a case of booking in advance.
> 
> Hope you can come Shelley, would be great to fly up together!



Are you planning it as a day trip, or a stopover?


----------



## shiv

I'd much prefer to stay over but I will call it a day trip if needs be - just imagine a lot of time would be spent going through security etc, to do it twice in a day seems a bit much in my mind!


----------



## MCH

Sounds good to me - though I can't find my diary at the moment to check.


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> Sounds good to me - though I can't find my diary at the moment to check.



Mark it on your calendar!


----------



## Jimbo

shiv said:


> I am fairly sure I should be able to come  I'm going to fly probably, how exciting! I kind of fancy a train ride all the way up but it takes an extra 3 hours (although I really don't think 4.5 hours London - Glasgow is that bad) and an extra ?25 or so.



By the time you book in early (two hours before the flight) and put up with all the pfaffing about, you will be just as quick on the train! Honest!
I did the Glasgow -> London trip last year and was amazed at how comfortable, fast and much more pleasant the train was than the plane. Plus if you can book in advance there is not that much difference in price (sorry Scottish attack there < mean, me!>  ) after you take the taxi (??'s) from the airport into the city centre. Plus, the train takes you right into the centre anyway.
Check it out!
And of course, I would have to come along too.
Now marked in the diary.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Carol,

Unfortunately I will be in Doha in June this year visiting my son, but I promise we will meet one day!


----------



## Northerner

According to trainline there are no trains from Southampton to Glasgow! Will have to check out planes. I think for domestic flights you can check in online and only need to be there 30 mins prior to take off, will check if that applies to an 'International' flight over the border!


----------



## Northerner

Haha! I could arrive at 14:50 and leave at 15:15! I'd have to run from arrivals to departures or I'd miss my flight home! Looks like an overnight or two might be in order.


----------



## Hazel

Alan - pity you can't take in a visit to your family by staying with them for a few days, and include the w/e to come up to Glasgow.

Southampton to Glasgow in 1 day - yikes!!!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Alan - pity you can't take in a visit to your family by staying with them for a few days, and include the w/e to come up to Glasgow.
> 
> Southampton to Glasgow in 1 day - yikes!!!



It's a thought! I was surprised it didn't suggest a train to London and then one to Glasgow - might be a long journey, but just to say it's not possible to get a ticket from Soton to Glasgow is surely wrong?


----------



## randomange

I am going to do my best to ensure I am home that weekend so I can come!   Just need to wait for the dates for a couple of other things before I can confirm. 

I know it's early days to be thinking about these sorts of things, but for those of you who are flying, I really wouldn't bother with a taxi from the airport to the city centre - it's ridiculously expensive and the taxis outside the airport aren't Glasgow taxis so don't usually know Glasgow well.  However, there's a fantastic bus service from right outside the main exit that takes you directly into the city centre for ?7 return.  (http://www.glasgowflyer.com/)


----------



## Northerner

Very useful to know about the bus ange, thank you  Hope you can make it!


----------



## ruthelliot

I'm only 20mins from Glasgow - are these meet ups open to those of us with a fully functioning pancreas too?


----------



## Northerner

ruthelliot said:


> I'm only 20mins from Glasgow - are these meet ups open to those of us with a fully functioning pancreas too?



Of course!  We promise not to get jealous!


----------



## bigpurpleduck

I will officially be in attendance, with my man. We're making a weekend of it & staying at our favourite hotel - the Crowne Plaza (link here). Not the cheapest, but gorgeous!


----------



## topcat123

ill be there with bells on if needed please pm me the latter details so that i ll remember my brain is like a sieve you see....

great idea cazscot


----------



## Hazel

Just bumping this 

I have some info on accommatiion, should anyone want to stay on.  Also some info on transport links.

This should be a good meet - please do try and come - you will be made very welcome.

If I can help at all, please let me know.


----------



## Dizzydi

I can't make it, got a hen do in Leeds dirty dancing 

I will make one of these meets one day x


----------



## Hazel

Have a great time and perhaps we will meet bup some other time


----------



## twinnie

hi guys i will be there promise will not miss this for the world already booked time off work and sorted out babysitters  if i can be off any help just let me know


----------



## Hazel

Pleased to hear you come - you were missed last year.

Nearer the time, perhaps we could call on some help - thanks


----------



## twinnie

Hazel said:


> Pleased to hear you come - you were missed last year.
> 
> Nearer the time, perhaps we could call on some help - thanks



thanks hazel


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hi guys i will be there promise will not miss this for the world already booked time off work and sorted out babysitters  if i can be off any help just let me know



Thanks for your offer Twinnie, will be great to meet you


----------



## scootdevon

*Imma try n make it up n stay over in a b and b, but im waiting fer an appt with neurosurgeon about cyst on my spine giving me grief, soz not been on much *


----------



## Hazel

I hope all works out for you.

It would be great if you can manage to come to Glasgow, you will be made very welcome.

Look after yourself


----------



## gail1

im determined to make this meet have started putting some money away every time i get my IB, will have to stay in b+b or hotel as so far away, am planning to travel up day b4 and travel back on the sunday. if anyone knows of hotels/b+b in area would be ever so grateful for some hints as have never been to scotland b4. its about time we went to hazels area instead of her making all that effort to come see us. Its something that is helping me hang on
gail


----------



## Hazel

Gail - that would be great if you can make the journey

You know you have many friends and we would all love to see you there

Look after yourself


----------



## ypauly

I will be there with the wife, we are going to make a weekend of it.

Friday booked off work
Saturday bowls team sheet marked "unavailable"
All that's left is to book a hotel but will be done soon


----------



## Hazel

Brilliant news Ypauly!


----------



## gail1

Have been looking at hotels yes im having a treat up on the friday back on the monday think i will be staying at the travellodge on paisly road only 1.1 miles from central glasgow and its a good rate. am going to book it in next week.


----------



## rossi_mac

bump diddy bump...

I think it is now March and this is in June, so by my amazing calculations it's less than 3 and a bit months


----------



## Hazel

Ross - are you are Mrs Ross still coming?

I hope to see you both there


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats the plan! Wheels are in motion


----------



## rossi_mac

there's a spanner in the works, mate in glasgee moving to wales! Need to sort something oot! Will keep you posted


----------



## Nicky1970

Rats!
I'm going on holiday on the 14th and so won't be able to make it. Loved Glasgow the last time I visited. Would be great to go back again now that I'm old enough to drink!


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> there's a spanner in the works, mate in glasgee moving to wales! Need to sort something oot! Will keep you posted



Oh no thats not good!  A bit inconvenient that your mates moving - could you not persuade him to stay put until after the meet LOL


----------



## cazscot

Nicky1970 said:


> Rats!
> I'm going on holiday on the 14th and so won't be able to make it. Loved Glasgow the last time I visited. Would be great to go back again now that I'm old enough to drink!



Hope you have a great holiday


----------



## Hazel

Can I remind everyone - Carol and I would love to see vistors from the north and south and all points in between in Glasgow

You are all welcome to come along


----------



## rachelha

I should be there for a bit in the afternoon, possibly with Nathan if the venue allows.  Not sure if oh will be coming too.


----------



## rachelha

Not too long until this meet now.  Are there any suggestions for venues?


----------



## cazscot

rachelha said:


> Not too long until this meet now.  Are there any suggestions for venues?



Not yet Rachel but if you are bringing the wee guy I will make sure we pick somewhere child friendly.  It will be somewhere in the city centre so that people can walk from Central Station or Buchanan Bus Station.


----------



## gail1

Im going to have to pull out of this one things not right at moment sorry


----------



## cazscot

gail1 said:


> Im going to have to pull out of this one things not right at moment sorry



Sorry to hear that Gail as I would have really liked to meet you, but completely understand, (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Hazel

Gail honey - sorry t read you won't be at the Glasgow meet, you will be missed.

You look after yourself meantime - my thoughts are with you


----------



## twinnie

hi guys i will be there just need to know were and what time


----------



## Hazel

Come on chaps - we are looking for people to come along to the Glasgow meet.

There are several venues - some suitable for small numbers and some for large numbers.

Carol and I would love to see as many of you as possible.


----------



## randomange

Booked my flights earlier! I'll be there


----------



## topcat123

just let me know when and where and ill see if i can make it so put me down as 
a maybe


----------



## DickBarton

Hi,

Bit late to this kind of thing and was wondering what the meet up involved? I'm slightly curious but I'm not wanting to turn up and discover the thoughts in my head were completely wrong!

Any idea of where in Glasgow? I'm only a 30 minute drive away so would seem like a waste not to turn up - but I'm not wanting to crash something that might be invitees-only or the like...

Actually, I've no idea what to expect so any detail will help my mind from wandering around it's own dodgy depths!


----------



## Northerner

DickBarton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit late to this kind of thing and was wondering what the meet up involved? I'm slightly curious but I'm not wanting to turn up and discover the thoughts in my head were completely wrong!
> 
> Any idea of where in Glasgow? I'm only a 30 minute drive away so would seem like a waste not to turn up - but I'm not wanting to crash something that might be invitees-only or the like...
> 
> Actually, I've no idea what to expect so any detail will help my mind from wandering around it's own dodgy depths!



No agenda, just meeting up in a pub for a pint and a pie (or whatever) and having a good old chinwag about anything and everything - doesn't have to be about diabetes! It's just good to meet up with people who understand and perhaps to compare notes and make new friends. If you want a flavour, there are some pictures of some of the meets on the following links:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/09/birmingham-forum-meet-september-2010.html

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/brighton-forum-meet-july-3rd-2010.html

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html

You would be made very welcome, I'm sure!


----------



## cazscot

randomange said:


> Booked my flights earlier! I'll be there



Will be great seeing you



topcat123 said:


> just let me know when and where and ill see if i can make it so put me down as
> a maybe



Dont have a firm venue a yet topcat but it will be in the city centre so it is accessable for all



DickBarton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit late to this kind of thing and was wondering what the meet up involved? I'm slightly curious but I'm not wanting to turn up and discover the thoughts in my head were completely wrong!
> 
> Any idea of where in Glasgow? I'm only a 30 minute drive away so would seem like a waste not to turn up - but I'm not wanting to crash something that might be invitees-only or the like...
> 
> Actually, I've no idea what to expect so any detail will help my mind from wandering around it's own dodgy depths!



Hiya, everyone is welcome no invitees only .  Dont have a definate place yet but it will be in the city centre so its accessable to all.  We usually meet in a pub for some chit chat but not necessarily d related, but if you want to discuss your d then thats okay as well.  I have only ever been to one previously (in Birmingham) and it was a great day.


----------



## cazscot

Having conferred with my partner in crime AKA Hazel  we have put our heads together...

The Counting House, 2 St Vincent Place, Glasgow, G1 2DH


http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow

It is around the corner from Queen Street station, a 5 min walk from Buchanan Street Bus station and a 5 min walk from Glasgow Central Station.  It is right in the heart of Glasgow, next to all the shops!  

The will except children as long as the adults are eating a meal and the children need to be out by 8pm.

I can be available from 11am to meat people if needed just PM me with details what train/bus you are coming off.

Hope to see lots of you on the 11th


----------



## twinnie

i only live 20 minutes away will be coming via glasgow central i can meet people too


----------



## Hazel

3 weeks to go - please come along to the Glasgow meet - you will be made very welcome

PM me contact details if you need met from train or bus stations and someone will meet you and take you to the venue.

Glasgow awaits you


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> 3 weeks to go - please come along to the Glasgow meet - you will be made very welcome
> 
> PM me contact details if you need met from train or bus stations and someone will meet you and take you to the venue.
> 
> Glasgow awaits you



I'm coming!  Spent a tortuous day on myriad websites trying to find some way to get there without breaking the bank, and think (hope!) I've succeeded


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> i only live 20 minutes away will be coming via glasgow central i can meet people too



Thanks Vicki, very much appreciated will let you know if anyone needs meeting x


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> I'm coming!  Spent a tortuous day on myriad websites trying to find some way to get there without breaking the bank, and think (hope!) I've succeeded



Good stuff Alan  let us know when and were you are arriving and someone will meet you.

I am still trying to persuade my dad and hubby both to come...


----------



## Hazel

Oh Alan, that *is *wonderful news!!    I am so very pleased.

Let me know where/when you arrive in Glasgow and I be there to meet you.

It's official now - a real meet


----------



## scootdevon

*Unfortunately I wont be able to attend the afore mentioned meet up due to that i will be going to have my lumbar perenteneal shunt operation on this coming friday in derriford in plymouth  

soz i havent been posting or around to read the posts due to i can only sum up enough energy to work and after falling asleep in my chair and summoning enough energy to finally get to bed in the small hours to rest in between getting up to pee (thanx to diabetes) i am shattered!! 

hopefully the operation will curb my aches n pains which is affecting my mobility a lot, i hope that you are all as well as can be and enjoy yourself up in glasgow this coming saturday. 

P.s my last hba1c was 7 and my last retina eye check showed no signs of diabetic damage, hope to post and see you all soon pain free, cheers ave a couple for me  /COLOR]*


----------



## Northerner

Hope everything goes well with the operation Duane  Sorry you can't attend, but we will raise a glass to you and wish you a speedy recovery, take care.


----------



## cazscot

Thanks for letting us know Duane, good luck for Friday  hope everything goes well and well done on your HbA1c xx


----------



## Hazel

Look after yourself - we will catch up sometime this year

Take care


----------



## shiv

Have a lovely time everyone


----------



## Steff

Have a great time gals and guys

Hope they will be some lovely photos to follow...also hope the weather is good too.


----------



## cazscot

shiv said:


> Have a lovely time everyone





Steff said:


> Have a great time gals and guys
> 
> Hope they will be some lovely photos to follow...also hope the weather is good too.




Thanks everyone and yep I hope the weather i good to us  xxx


----------



## ukjohn

Hope you guys have a great day, Wish I could have made it but to expensive for me from down here.

Enjoy your day

John.


----------



## MCH

After my hopes of getting there when this was first suggested, I am in the middle of marking exam papers and will not manage along. Hope you all have a great time though.


----------



## Northerner

MCH said:


> After my hopes of getting there when this was first suggested, I am in the mioddle of marking exam papers and will not manage along. Hope you all have a great time though.



Awww! That's a shame  Bring them with you and we'll all help you out!


----------



## twinnie

sorry not been on lately been doing lots of shifts at work so i can get the weekend off steff i will be bring my camera so hopefully will get off piccys cant wait


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> sorry not been on lately been doing lots of shifts at work so i can get the weekend off steff i will be bring my camera so hopefully will get off piccys cant wait



I hope you will be wearing your graduation gown or I may not recognise you!


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> I hope you will be wearing your graduation gown or I may not recognise you!



lol i am skinnier now and i have long hair


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> lol i am skinnier now and i have long hair



You'd better wear a badge then


----------



## rossi_mac

Have a cracker folks, sorry I can't get to you this time.

Have one on me! 


cheers

Rossi

PS I'll be sure to be drinking at the same time as yous anyhow!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Have a great meet everyone. 

I am looking forward to meeting some of the members at the York meet in July


----------



## cazscot

ukjohn said:


> Hope you guys have a great day, Wish I could have made it but to expensive for me from down here.
> 
> Enjoy your day
> 
> John.



Thanks John, the weather is good today so just hoping it stays like this for tomorrow...


----------



## cazscot

MCH said:


> After my hopes of getting there when this was first suggested, I am in the mioddle of marking exam papers and will not manage along. Hope you all have a great time though.



Thats a shame  as Alan says you could always bring it with you   LOL


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> sorry not been on lately been doing lots of shifts at work so i can get the weekend off steff i will be bring my camera so hopefully will get off piccys cant wait



Better make sure my hair is styled and put some makeup on for the photos


----------



## cazscot

rossi_mac said:


> Have a cracker folks, sorry I can't get to you this time.
> 
> Have one on me!
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS I'll be sure to be drinking at the same time as yous anyhow!!



Thanks Rossi


----------



## cazscot

I am looking forward to meeting some of the members at the York meet in July[/QUOTE]

I am going to the York meet Sheilagh so looking forward to meeting you then .


----------



## rhall92380

Enjoy the meet, folks!

I'll be at the York meet

Richard


----------



## shirl

Sorry I can't come to this I love Glasgow  evry I met was so lvly, I do hope you all have a good time,

take care,

Shirl


----------



## DickBarton

BOTTOM BISCUITS!!!

I totally forgot about this - been out biking...family about to arrive back home so I'll not make it out tonight...bottoms...

Hope it was a good meet!


----------



## Steff

Well I heard from Donald and all seemed well,forgot to ask how weather was though hope it behaved....


----------



## rachelha

I am just heading back to Edinburgh now (little man will.need feeding in a bit).  Was really lovely meeting everyone.  Weather, light showers but nothing bad. 

 Thanks Carol and Hazel for organising.


----------



## twinnie

thats me back home it was really nice meeting everyone photos will be up soon {as soon as i can work out how to do it lol}


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> I am just heading back to Edinburgh now (little man will.need feeding in a bit).  Was really lovely meeting everyone.  Weather, light showers but nothing bad.
> 
> Thanks Carol and Hazel for organising.


Safe trip back Rach,glad to hear the weather was not to bad x


twinnie said:


> thats me back home it was really nice meeting everyone photos will be up soon {as soon as i can work out how to do it lol}



Yay cant wait lol , if you have trouble just ask someone on here will help.


----------



## am64

cant wait to see the photos ..hope you all had fun


----------



## Hazel

Most enjoyable day - smashing people, great to put faces to names.

A special thanks to everyone for coming and making it such a good day, especially Alan and Donald who travelled from so far afield. 


I hope everyone got home safely


----------



## Donald

A Very nice day indeed great meeting everyone and my how busy the place got as the day got on got home at 8:15.

here is a couple others will follow from some of the others

 excuse my memory if i get it wrong Left to right Alan, carol,Rachel,not sure.twinnie carol's OH.






Twinnie carol's OH ,hazel, not sure excuse my Memory


----------



## am64

lovely to see you all !!!


----------



## Jennywren

Glad you all had a good time , names of people in photos please


----------



## twinnie

lovely photos donald glad you got home okay  my photos fingers crossed will be up this afternoon i am going to my sisters to do it as she has a far better knowledge of computers than me


----------



## Steff

thanks for piccies Donald everyone looks like there having fun x


----------



## Jimbo

It was really nice to see everyone at the meeting, have now put faces to names, my only complaint...... I had to leave early.
The good news about the interview I went for..... I got the job! YES! 
I then had another do to attend as, it was my nephews 16th birthday and his parents had a Barbie (food, not the doll) set up for him, so all in all Saturday was a really good day for me, spent in good company and having a great time.
I trust you all got home safely and enjoyed yourselves as much as I did. Catch you all later!


----------



## cazscot

Jimbo said:


> It was really nice to see everyone at the meeting, have now put faces to names, my only complaint...... I had to leave early.
> The good news about the interview I went for..... I got the job! YES!
> I then had another do to attend as, it was my nephews 16th birthday and his parents had a Barbie (food, not the doll) set up for him, so all in all Saturday was a really good day for me, spent in good company and having a great time.
> I trust you all got home safely and enjoyed yourselves as much as I did. Catch you all later!



Great meeting you Jim, and congratulations on the job  - well done.


----------



## Steff

Jimbo thats amazing Jimbo a great weekend for you


----------



## rachelha

Jimbo said:


> It was really nice to see everyone at the meeting, have now put faces to names, my only complaint...... I had to leave early.
> The good news about the interview I went for..... I got the job! YES!
> I then had another do to attend as, it was my nephews 16th birthday and his parents had a Barbie (food, not the doll) set up for him, so all in all Saturday was a really good day for me, spent in good company and having a great time.
> I trust you all got home safely and enjoyed yourselves as much as I did. Catch you all later!



Fantastic news on the job, it was great meeting you too.


----------



## Hazel

oh Jim, that is such great news

what a day to had - meeting all of us (so glad you came along), a new job (congratulations) and a BBQ.

great to meet you Jim, hope we can all meet up again in the future


----------



## topcat123

hi congrats on your new job thats great news and it was nice meeting you on saturday


----------



## Northerner

Finally made it home, safe and sound  Got a bit panicky on the coach when we hit delays on the M1 and thought I might miss my train - coach was 45 minutes late but made it to train with 5 minutes to spare.

I had a brilliant time, many thanks to everyone who came, and particularly to Hazel and Carol for looking after a naive and frightened sassenach so well....

More to come later, I need my bed!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home, safe and sound  Got a bit panicky on the coach when we hit delays on the M1 and thought I might miss my train - coach was 45 minutes late but made it to train with 5 minutes to spare.
> 
> I had a brilliant time, many thanks to everyone who came, and particularly to Hazel and Carol for looking after a naive and frightened sassenach so well....
> 
> More to come later, I need my bed!



Glad your home safe, now get to bed you have had one heck of a long trip home lol


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Finally made it home, safe and sound  Got a bit panicky on the coach when we hit delays on the M1 and thought I might miss my train - coach was 45 minutes late but made it to train with 5 minutes to spare.
> 
> I had a brilliant time, many thanks to everyone who came, and particularly to Hazel and Carol for looking after a naive and frightened sassenach so well....
> 
> More to come later, I need my bed!




Glad you made it back safely, it was a pleasure looking after you  and yep it was great seeing everyone, I think everyone had a great day.


----------



## twinnie

well done jim
glad you got home okay alan what a journey you had


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Great news on the job Jim, congratulations!

It was really good to meet some of you. Sorry we couldn't stay long, it was an incredibly busy weekend! Also sorry I was pretty quiet - I'm normally shy anyway but on Saturday BG was awful - had a hypo on arrival and had shot to 15 by the time we left, so it didn't make for a very cheerful duck.

Hope to make it to another meet soon and stay a bit longer - & guess my carbs better!


----------



## Northerner

bigpurpleduck said:


> Great news on the job Jim, congratulations!
> 
> It was really good to meet some of you. Sorry we couldn't stay long, it was an incredibly busy weekend! Also sorry I was pretty quiet - I'm normally shy anyway but on Saturday BG was awful - had a hypo on arrival and had shot to 15 by the time we left, so it didn't make for a very cheerful duck.
> 
> Hope to make it to another meet soon and stay a bit longer - & guess my carbs better!



Emma, it was lovely to meet you and your OH, so don't apologise for anything, I know everyone was really pleased you came  I had a 15 as well - I blame all those diabetics sat at our table!


----------



## cazscot

bigpurpleduck said:


> Great news on the job Jim, congratulations!
> 
> It was really good to meet some of you. Sorry we couldn't stay long, it was an incredibly busy weekend! Also sorry I was pretty quiet - I'm normally shy anyway but on Saturday BG was awful - had a hypo on arrival and had shot to 15 by the time we left, so it didn't make for a very cheerful duck.
> 
> Hope to make it to another meet soon and stay a bit longer - & guess my carbs better!



It was lovely to meet you Emma and you have nothing to apologise for xxx


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Emma, it was lovely to meet you and your OH, so don't apologise for anything, I know everyone was really pleased you came  I had a 15 as well - I blame all those diabetics sat at our table!



LOL Alan, I just giggled at the fact that of all the tables those girls could have left the rest of their birthday cake at they left it with us!   (of course you and Hazel deserve gold stars as you didnt have any...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> LOL Alan, I just giggled at the fact that of all the tables those girls could have left the rest of their birthday cake at they left it with us!   (of course you and Hazel deserve gold stars as you didnt have any...



Haha! I bet they would have been horrified if we'd told them! 

I've written an account of my trip on my blog, with some more pictures of the day:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2011/06/glasgow-forum-meet-june-2011.html


----------



## rachelha

bigpurpleduck said:


> Great news on the job Jim, congratulations!
> 
> It was really good to meet some of you. Sorry we couldn't stay long, it was an incredibly busy weekend! Also sorry I was pretty quiet - I'm normally shy anyway but on Saturday BG was awful - had a hypo on arrival and had shot to 15 by the time we left, so it didn't make for a very cheerful duck.
> 
> Hope to make it to another meet soon and stay a bit longer - & guess my carbs better!



I had a hypo just as my train was pulling into Queen Street and then a 16, it looks as though gatherings of diabetics are not good for our sugar levels.


----------



## Northerner

Jimbo said:


> It was really nice to see everyone at the meeting, have now put faces to names, my only complaint...... I had to leave early.
> The good news about the interview I went for..... I got the job! YES!
> I then had another do to attend as, it was my nephews 16th birthday and his parents had a Barbie (food, not the doll) set up for him, so all in all Saturday was a really good day for me, spent in good company and having a great time.
> I trust you all got home safely and enjoyed yourselves as much as I did. Catch you all later!



Congratulations on the job Jim!


----------



## Northerner

rachelha said:


> I had a hypo just as my train was pulling into Queen Street and then a 16, it looks as though gatherings of diabetics are not good for our sugar levels.



Happens to me every time Rachel! Needless to say, I wrote a poem about it 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/11/diabetic-osmosis.html


----------



## Copepod

Interesting report. 
One point of correction - Charles Rennie Mackintosh did more than inspired Willow Tea Rooms - he designed the interior. Lots more about his work, mostly in and near Glasgow, here: http://www.crmsociety.com/ My grandparents, born in Ayrshire and Helensburgh in 1910s, lived in Paisley after they married in 1930s, were fans of his design and art, and often told me about it, so I have visited many of his buildings when passing through Glasgow.


----------



## Northerner

Copepod said:


> Interesting report.
> One point of correction - Charles Rennie Mackintosh did more than inspired Willow Tea Rooms - he designed the interior. Lots more about his work, mostly in and near Glasgow, here: http://www.crmsociety.com/ My grandparents, born in Ayrshire and Helensburgh in 1910s, lived in Paisley after they married in 1930s, were fans of his design and art, and often told me about it, so I have visited many of his buildings when passing through Glasgow.



Duly corrected! I know Hazel told me, but my titanic coach journey befuddled my senses and I couldn't quite remember


----------



## Northerner

By the way, I woke to a lovely warm, sunny morning in Glasgow. As soon as I left Scotland the rain started and it was incessant and torrential all the way down! Why is it that you Scots always seem to get the best weather?


----------



## twinnie

lol so i look nothing like my pic on here  ,  must have been something in the air as my bs was 3.7 on the train in and 10.9 in the counting house


----------



## Northerner

Wow, can't believe this was only a week ago, still buzzing from the experience of meeting such lovely people  If you get a chance to go to one of these meets, please do, it's a real tonic!


----------



## topcat123

we will need to do it again it was nice meeting you all one was wondering around november december time before its gets too busy for christmas maybe meeting up again for a panto or the pictures or something of sorts..... oh bad word thinking of christmas and we havent got the summer holidays out of the way yet


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Wow, can't believe this was only a week ago, still buzzing from the experience of meeting such lovely people  If you get a chance to go to one of these meets, please do, it's a real tonic!



Yep Alan, it wa soo good meeting everyone


----------



## cazscot

topcat123 said:


> we will need to do it again it was nice meeting you all one was wondering around november december time before its gets too busy for christmas maybe meeting up again for a panto or the pictures or something of sorts..... oh bad word thinking of christmas and we havent got the summer holidays out of the way yet



Sounds like a great idea Fiona I can't do November/December time (too near my exams which are at the beginning of December, I need all the study time I can get ) but we will have another one .

PS  I have already got quite a few Christmas presents


----------



## ruthelliot

Wish I could have made it - and so many of you just a stones through away - Cumbernauld, east Kilbride - a shopping trip away for me!


----------



## Hazel

OK if November/December is out for Carol - how about the last Saturday in October at the Counting House in Glasgow 

It is central for everyone - a lunch together - and some shopping.....

Let me know wha you think


----------



## topcat123

count me in....lunch and christmas shopping and brfore the shops get too (i live in hope)


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> OK if November/December is out for Carol - how about the last Saturday in October at the Counting House in Glasgow
> 
> It is central for everyone - a lunch together - and some shopping.....
> 
> Let me know wha you think



Sounds like a good plan  my two favourite passtimes eating and shopping LOL


----------



## Hazel

that's it official - posted on Facebook


----------



## Steff

Does the station in glasgow have a name? just im looking at  ideas for ticket prices.obviosuly im too early atm


Cheers.


----------



## Hazel

Glasgow Central rail station  - Steff that would be great if you can manage along


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> Glasgow Central rail station  - Steff that would be great if you can manage along



Thanks Hazel, is that the same as Queen Street......


----------



## cazscot

Steff said:


> Thanks Hazel, is that the same as Queen Street......



Two different stations Steffie, Glasgow Central is the main one for most routes. Queen Street Station is mostly for routes coming from North/East Scotland, hth


----------



## Hazel

Hate to disagree - Steff if you are travelling up from the the north east of England - you will come up via Edinburgh - which takes you to Queen Street - which is only 2 minutes to theb Counting House


----------



## MCH

Have been meaning to post since the meet which I missed having hoped to get there when it was first suggested. It sounded like a great event. 

I am glad to say that the exam papers which stopped me coming, have now been marked and posted back and are on their way to Edinburgh as I write. -----And even better than that, I had an assignement which I didn't expect to get the results for till August (the lecturer said she wouldn't get round to them before she went on holiday), but I got a letter to say it was satisfactory (though the result still needs ratified by the exam board) whcih means I can go on holiday knowing I will not come back to a letter telling me to rewrite bits of it.


----------



## FM001

Sounds like you all had a great time in Glasgow.


----------



## twinnie

another one lol i be there


----------



## Steff

Twinnie did I miss the piccies your sis was sorting hun ?


----------

